# parking in Vejer de la Frontera



## winchmore (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi to you all. We are looking to rent somewhere in Vejer de la Frontera for a few months from June (we've loved the place whenever we visited) but are a bit concerned about the lack of parking. I can't seem to find any info on where it might be easiest to park (I know round the Plaza de Espana there is sometimes space but not always). We like the idea of a little place in the old town with a terrace to overlook the town but not that keen on a long trek each day to park the car. Would it be sensible to knock this on the head and look in the newer part of the town in which case, any suggestions where? Looking for somewhere not too British cos I intend to improve my Spanish. Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer any help


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

winchmore said:


> Hi to you all. We are looking to rent somewhere in Vejer de la Frontera for a few months from June (we've loved the place whenever we visited) but are a bit concerned about the lack of parking. I can't seem to find any info on where it might be easiest to park (I know round the Plaza de Espana there is sometimes space but not always). We like the idea of a little place in the old town with a terrace to overlook the town but not that keen on a long trek each day to park the car. Would it be sensible to knock this on the head and look in the newer part of the town in which case, any suggestions where? Looking for somewhere not too British cos I intend to improve my Spanish. Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer any help


Parking is always a problem if you live in a _pueblo blanco_ - the streets were designed for mules, not cars! We live in a town about 30 km from Vejer and managed to find a recently-built detached house with a garage, right on the edge of the old town. So we still enjoy the terrace views and amenities of the place, without being constrained by the lack of accessibility. 

There are many advantages to living in a newer house. They might not be so picturesque, but they are a lot easier to maintain and they don't suffer as much from damp and mould. A lot of old houses have three-feet-thick walls composed mainly of mud and rubble, which act like sponges in the winter. 

The other problem with the old town is that your neighbours, lovely though they may be, are often a little too close for comfort. The houses are built on top of each other and sometimes interlocking, and unless you keep Spanish hours and aren't bothered about privacy, it can be very noisy and sometimes intrusive. 

Vejer is a fantastic location and there is a very good Spanish school there - La Janda International - we did a three-week intensive course there when we moved here. It is very touristy and a lot of properties are holiday homes, so in that respect it is not a "typical" Spanish town, but the proximity to fabulous beaches and the excellent range of shops and restaurants make it a great place to spend the summer.


----------



## winchmore (Feb 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Parking is always a problem if you live in a _pueblo blanco_ - the streets were designed for mules, not cars! We live in a town about 30 km from Vejer and managed to find a recently-built detached house with a garage, right on the edge of the old town. So we still enjoy the terrace views and amenities of the place, without being constrained by the lack of accessibility.
> 
> There are many advantages to living in a newer house. They might not be so picturesque, but they are a lot easier to maintain and they don't suffer as much from damp and mould. A lot of old houses have three-feet-thick walls composed mainly of mud and rubble, which act like sponges in the winter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that - I will bear in mind the thought of noisy neighbours.


----------



## winchmore (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for that - I will bear in mind the thought of noisy neighbours! Thanks for the prompt answer as well. My first time on this forum and I expected to get shot down in flames like some of the others. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

winchmore said:


> Thanks for that - I will bear in mind the thought of noisy neighbours! Thanks for the prompt answer as well. My first time on this forum and I expected to get shot down in flames like some of the others. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Welcome to the forum, we try not to shoot too many down in flames :laser::target: . We usually just tell it like it is and how we find things! But everyone is different, with a different "wish list" so we try to respect that and help wherewe can

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

winchmore said:


> Thank you for that - I will bear in mind the thought of noisy neighbours.


My pleasure! I wish more people would venture down to the Costa de la Luz, it is a lovely part of the country! Do get in touch again if there´s any more information you need.


----------

